# Havanese Grooming Basics



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello all!

My 2 yr old Havanese comes home in a few days, and I was hoping you all could help me out in the grooming department. He is in some type of puppy cut (haven't seen him since the new cut- cross your fingers that it's nice!).

I don't mind adding extra things to a grooming collection over time, but what are the absolutely necessary basic items for routine hair care? I did see some threads on different types of combs. Do I need a pin brush in addition to a nice comb, or just a nice comb?

Any recommendations on shampoo/conditioner/special products I may find useful?

Does the frequency of brushing and bathing vary greatly from dog to dog? What is your routine for brushing and bathing?

What about nail clipping? What frequency works for you, and what nail clipper works best?

My goal is to be comfortable with handling all aspects of the grooming myself. Thank you in advance for your input!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

One things I've noticed from threads on here regarding shampoos and conditioners is that there really doesn't seem to be a one-size-fits-all product that is good for all Havs and it really is a keep trying until you find something you like sort of thing. I'm using Biogroom on Brody currently. I may try something else when that runs out just for comparison.

My main grooming tool is the Chris Christensen #5 Buttercomb. I also have a Chris Christensen wooden pin brush which feels really nice on the skin (the metal pin brush I had, a cheap one, was very scratchy). When his hair was shorter I used the brush quite a lot, now that his hair has grown out I mostly use the comb. If I was only going to buy either a brush or a comb, hands down I'd pick the comb.

There's a very good grooming book put out by Havanese Fanciers of Canada called "From Nose to Tail".

http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/

I try to bathe mine about every 2 weeks (because I'm lazy), but sometimes it ends up being longer. He's way overdue now, in fact!

Mine is pretty good about letting me clip his nails. It doesn't seem to be a big deal to him. I'm still nervous about it because most of his nails are black and I'm so scared of hitting his quick...so I end up not doing it often enough. Brody has a wussy mommy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tracy hit my "must have" list. I use Biogroom too. It's inexpensive, smells nice and works well on Kodi's coat. I've tried other brands, and keep coming back to Biogroom.

I bathe Kodi more often than Tracy does, but Kodi is mostly white, so the grime shows a lot, and his long coat is easier to groom if he's clean. I bathe him about once a week, occasionally stretching it to 10 days.

As far as how often your pup will need to be groomed, it does vary from dog to dog. I'd err on the side of caution until you get to know his coat type, and plan on grooming him daily. You can slowly stretch it out if you want, to see how many days you can safely go without knots showing up. It is not only dependent on coat type, but length of coat and age of the dog. I groom Kodi daily, because I like him to look his best. But, honestly, it doesn't take me more than 10 minutes, and that includes putting his hair up in a pony tail. 

But I've been away for up to a week, and my boys NEVER groom him while I'm gone, and he doesn't have any knots when I get back. So I COULD go longer between comb outs than I do. That isn't usually true with a younger dog who is in a blowing coat stage (and this can happen several times!) then you really NEED to groom daily (and this means combing RIGHT down to the skin, in every area of the body) unless their coat is kept VERY short.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

To answer the question about the grooming frequency varying from dog to dog: in my house - YES. Tremendous variance. Augie can go a long time between baths and still feel clean and smell good when I bury my nose in his hair. He has probably gone about 8 weeks now and still smells good. We live in a wet climate, however, so his feet are constantly 'washed' in the wet grass. Finn needs bathing much more often - a week to ten days - he gets stinky. He just turned 2 and Augie is 4. Maybe when Finn gets a bit older, I will be able to stretch his baths out a bit more.

If your Hav is 2, you may luck out and he may be about through with blowing coat. Finn just turned 2 the 6th of March, and we have gone through about three episodes of coat blowing. The first one was horrible, but his coat is very manageable now - I comb him every 2-3 days.

I use the comb much more often than the brush - I have the CC 005 buttercomb and a CC wood pin brush. I used a cheap comb for a couple of years, however, before I bought the buttercomb and I find that is the one I always grab first - the smaller cheap one - habit, I guess - Four Paws I think is the brand. Now that their coats are easier to comb, I will run over them with the brush when I am finished. While they were blowing coat, the brush was worthless.

My favorite shampoo is Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructive shampoo. I like my own human conditioner - ISO Hydra Condition. I use this combo on both my guys and like it for their coats. Shampoos seem to be a trial and error process, with different coats responding better to different shampoos. We went through a boat load of them here before the combo I have settled with.

Congrats on the new family member. What is his name?


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you all for sharing your tips and experience. Anyone with more to add please chime in!

Sounds like even though he is nearly two (I think he's probably right about 20 months old) he might still be going through that "blowing coat" thing, is that right?

Linda, his name is Wilson. He is a gorgeous little boy.

This is what he looks like...or used to. Not 100% sure what he'll look like after the haircut!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Havanese grooming bqsics*



kapowilicious said:


> Thank you all for sharing your tips and experience. Anyone with more to add please chime in!
> 
> Sounds like even though he is nearly two (I think he's probably right about 20 months old) he might still be going through that "blowing coat" thing, is that right?
> 
> ...


He's a handsome guy. It will be interesting to see his "after" pictures. It will certainly be easier for you, if he's in a puppy cut. Tyler has been in a puppy cut for about 10 of his 15+ years and is very easy to deal with. I have him professionally groomed every 6 weeks and only have to touch him up once a week with a comb. I never give him a bath as he's never stinky and because he's an old guy, really doesn't play or get dirty. I cut his nails every 2-3 weeks between his grooming appointments, although it's something that I hate to do


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, wow! One very seriously handsome Hav! I like his name too! From my experience, I would think he will have gone through the major coat blowing by this age, if he is 20 months. I suppose he could have another episode in him? But I would not think it would be as bad as the initial episode. But if he is in puppy cut, that should help manage it. You just need to keep on top of the grooming, comb him out every day, or even more often if he is matting, and keep his hair clean. Did I read in another thread where he had been a show dog? If so, he should be used to and tolerate grooming. Even though my boys still haven't been cut down, I love a good puppy cut. It makes them look like....well....puppies again. And nothing cuter than a Hav puppy!


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Did I read in another thread where he had been a show dog?


Yes, he was a show dog, so yup, this grooming stuff should be old news to him! Hopefully he'll be a little forgiving of my learning on him.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

What a handsome guy. Too bad he wasn't around here on Valentine's Day. He would've gotten lots of "Be Mine" requests from the ladies!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kapowilicious said:


> Thank you all for sharing your tips and experience. Anyone with more to add please chime in!
> 
> Sounds like even though he is nearly two (I think he's probably right about 20 months old) he might still be going through that "blowing coat" thing, is that right?
> 
> ...


Ahhh! Looks like he's colored like Kodi! Adorable, if I do say so myself!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Ahhh! Looks like he's colored like Kodi! Adorable, if I do say so myself!


Haha - Karen, I thought he resembled Kodi too!


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, this is not grooming-related...but I think I've gone overboard on the dog pen. Anyone else have the Iris 8-panel white pen? In my mind it wasn't quite this...huge, even though I did see the picture below. Once you actually get it set up in front of you it's just...giant. Poor little Wilson will have no chance of escape.










Less than 24 hours until his arrival now- I'm getting excited!


----------



## Happy2hav (May 7, 2012)

We have that pen too. FYI our little Cody escaped from it at 10 months. I couldn't believe it. My husband tied some panels with plastic ties along the top and this has contained him. Hope your guy is not as adventurous.&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

I have that pen for Julie. She's almost 5 months. It has worked out great. In fact, when I wanted to give her more roaming space, I ordered 8 more panels so I could 'fence' large areas in our open plan living space. Welcome, to the very handsome Wilson!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy2hav said:


> We have that pen too. FYI our little Cody escaped from it at 10 months.


Wow- you have an adventurous doggy! Once I got it all set up I just couldn't imagine a small dog escaping. Good to know it's possible!

I went toy shopping (again) today. I just can't seem to stop myself...looks like I'm turning into an addict, and I don't even have him yet!


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

I bought him this (it was 40% off), because I just couldn't resist it. The sides of the barn crinkle and the little chicks squeak if you squish them in the right spot. And I'm going back to the pet store tomorrow for the "layer cake" pet toy. Can't stop myself!










Okay, I admit this cake toy might be more for me, because I love cakes and I find it adorable. But c'mon, 40% off! The "layers" come off as rings and squeak, crinkle and rattle.


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

puppy-love said:


> Welcome, to the very handsome Wilson!


Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, you've got it bad!!! . Adorable toys, though... Just be forewarned, some Hav puppies are gentle on toys, others bring out the mini-wolf!:bounce: kodi destroyed ALL his stuffed toys when he was younger. (not as a little baby; it started with teething). Fortunately, he has stopped destroying them so much now (still will dismember one now and then but he wins more than he takes apart!) but he'll be 4 at the end of April.

We went through a LOT of toys!!!


----------



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

Congrats on Wilson - he's gorgeous. I'm glad you brought up the "basics" topic, as I'm a newbie to the Hav world.

I've had Sam since June (he's 10, and a rescue), and I've only bathed him once, and that was only as an experiment, not a necessity. My experience with my Goldens (20 years), was that if they were healthy and fed appropriately, they did not need bathing. Even my first girl, who had skin problems, did not smell and had a lovely coat, and I put it down to nutrition. As a contrast, I had a friend with Goldens who fed them cheap kibble, and their smell hit you when you walked into her house or got in the car.

I am trying to get a handle on the mats though. I'd live to see a time-release video where you could see a mat forming!

Sunday morning has always been nail trimming time, and each one of my 8 has cooperated on a different level. With Jilly I had to lay down on top of her to keep her in place so I could get her front feet. Champ lifted his paws for me like a lady at the manicurist.

And, I'm sure I'm the last Hav person in the world to see it, but there's a cute short video at the Animal Planet website in their Dogs 101 section on the Havs. The featured dog looks like my Sam.

I'm jealous over the toys. I've had to put all the plush toys away as Harry (5 y/o) can destroy them in a nanosecond. He really can't seem to help himself.

Have fun with your new baby!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Audogs said:


> Congrats on Wilson - he's gorgeous. I'm glad you brought up the "basics" topic, as I'm a newbie to the Hav world.
> 
> I've had Sam since June (he's 10, and a rescue), and I've only bathed him once, and that was only as an experiment, not a necessity. My experience with my Goldens (20 years), was that if they were healthy and fed appropriately, they did not need bathing. Even my first girl, who had skin problems, did not smell and had a lovely coat, and I put it down to nutrition. As a contrast, I had a friend with Goldens who fed them cheap kibble, and their smell hit you when you walked into her house or got in the car.
> 
> ...


Havanese have a very different coat from a Golden. Goldens have oils in their coat meant to protect them from weather. They also lose their coat and grow a new one twice a year when they shed out! Havanese don't have these oils, and shed hair much more slowly. Their hair is much more like human hair, where a few hairs fall out at a time. If you are having a matting problem with an adult dog, it would probably be improved by more frequent bathing. Clean hair is more slippery, and less likely to mat.


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, we are leaving in an hour to go pick him up! :clap2:



krandall said:


> Oh, you've got it bad!!! . Adorable toys, though... Just be forewarned, some Hav puppies are gentle on toys, others bring out the mini-wolf!


I do have it bad, yes! The previous owner told me Wilson isn't much for chewing, but who knows what that exactly means. I'm hoping it means he'll like his toys and play with them but not chew them until they are dead. And if he does chew the stuffing out of them, well, then I've decided that is his right, as they are his!  So I've accepted the fact that it may be R.I.P. Cute Cake Toy and Little Chicken Coop!


----------



## lakediva (Mar 4, 2013)

What a handsome little guy! We've only had our Gussie a week, and have not totally bathed her yet. We'll save Sundays for bath day, to orrow! For what it's worth, a friend suggested Magic Coat tearless puppy shampoo for use forever, regardless of age. She uses her own Garnier spray & leave in conditioner. Hope this helps.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I use Crazy Dog Shampoo on Maya. You can order it line and it comes in a host of fragrances. Rinses of nicely.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kapowilicious said:


> Well, we are leaving in an hour to go pick him up! :clap2:
> 
> I do have it bad, yes! The previous owner told me Wilson isn't much for chewing, but who knows what that exactly means. I'm hoping it means he'll like his toys and play with them but not chew them until they are dead. And if he does chew the stuffing out of them, well, then I've decided that is his right, as they are his!  So I've accepted the fact that it may be R.I.P. Cute Cake Toy and Little Chicken Coop!


:clap2::clap2::clap2: Yay!!! We can't wait for pictures!!! Kodi likes your attitude toward toys. He says he just loved his to pieces!!!:bounce:


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

*Wilson is home!*

Well, we have had Wilson at the house now for about 3 hours. He is WONDERFUL! I mean, seriously wonderful. More wonderful than I could have ever imagined. He loves following me around and wagging his little tail. He also loves CUDDLING! He has been slightly interested in the toys, but only when I am throwing them or playing with them- LOL. I'm sure he will get more interested in them once the newness of his surroundings wear off.

But now, on to my first dog problem! It is DIRTY outside. I mean, wet, snowy, muddy, DIRTY. We don't have a fenced in yard so I have to take him for walks (or a leashed romp in the back yard) so he can potty. I don't mind the feet getting dirty, but is there a way to prevent his belly hair from getting dirty? The poor guy is solid white on most of his body, and well, he looks rough after a few walks today! (I would try to keep him in the snow only in the yard, but he seriously, seriously seems to love walks!)

I try to towel the wet and muck off the best I can but is there any other recommendation? How often can he have a bath? Is 2x a week too much? Maybe they make a doggy coat to keep the hair clean while outside?? They've got to make something, or how would a show dog EVER get to leave the house?!

And here are the pics you've been waiting for. The "hiding" photo (peeking out from behind the chair) is at the woman's house, when we first met him. He knew something was up so was just a wee bit shy. The other 2 are him being happy and cute at his new home.

Still so clean here...









A little bit dirty, but still adorable!









And he looks like he is "smiling" here!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL What a cutie. I love the "smiling" picture!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, he's too cute!!! I love the puppy cut they gave him, too! I had to laugh at your post about keeping him clean... welcome to my world! :laugh: I just posted photos of Kodi in this thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=498058#post498058

The way I handle it is to pop him in the sink and just wash his legs and tummy. Then I can just towel him and let him air dry the rest of the way. If I get all of him wet, he gets too cold unless I blow dry him. But if it's just a leg and belly wash, he seems to be OK with just air drying.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and as far as how often can you bathe him... If you WANT, you can bathe him as often as every few days, AS LONG AS you condition him well afterwards. But I think if you get used to just washing his legs and tummy, you will find that once a week is plenty for a full bath.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wilson is sooo cute. Love the pictures. He looks so different than he did in full coat. The haircut makes him look like a puppy again. Is he small in size? Best of luck with your new guy. Enjoy him and don't worry about getting dirty, he's a boy after all. Right?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

love.. love... love ..that smiling photo of him!! What an adorable little guy you have there!! How much does he weigh??


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow! Wilson is a handsome dude! I love the name!

my girl is 14 months old and never really had a horrible coat blowing stage. I usually comb her out every 2 or 3 days and bath her every 10-14 days. She's gone as long as 10 days without a combout (while at the kennel when i was away). She was quite matted after that 10 days, but it only took about 30 minutes to get them all out. I've given her a few "trims" but never had a major groom.

A good shampoo and conditioner is a must to prevent mats and make them easier to brush out. there are lots of options. I like the pet head line; they are inexpensive and the smell doesn't bother me (i have a lot of sensitivites to perfumes). The "so spoiled" oatmeal and honey conditioner smells good enough to eat. I also use a detangling spray before I blowdry her. I also find blowdrying them prevents matting (drys the hair straighter rather than frizzy/curly which is more prone to matting). The few times she's "air dried" she matted like crazy until her next bath. I have the bathing routine down to a science now and can get her bathed and blowdried in under an hour!

If you're starting with a puppy-cut then it should be easy to maintain and you can decide if you want to keep it short of let it grow out a bit. If the mats start to creep up on you than you can just keep it shorter. don't forget to comb down to the skin (some people just get the surface and don't get the undercoat). Also, don't forget behind the ears, airpits/legpits, around the tail, private parts, snout and under the chin. those are where mats tend to hide and the parts that are harder to groom. I find it easiest to groom her on my lap on the sofa. Lots of praise, treats, etc. I don't let her escape and run away, but try to make it a fun experience for her. I always end a grooming session with a really gentle combing of her back or other non-matted part so it feels good, then lots of gentle pats, so it's sort of a massage. it almost puts her to sleep. Now she sees the comb she just rolls on her side and almost goes into a trance. Nails are more of a struggle, and sometimes it helps to have a second person to help pin her down and hold her still to not cause any pain and get it over with. She's getting better! 

I also use the Chris Christensen #5 buttercomb for the body and the small buttercomb for around the face, belly feet and other small areas.


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the continued advice on grooming, everyone! I'm learning a lot.

Whimsy, I weighed him this morning (I've been wondering his weight, too) and he weighs just under 12 pounds.

We had a good first night- he has not had one accident in the house- and then this morning he walked to the cafe down the street with us. I just can't believe how well-behaved he is! He's a gem.

And here are a few more pictures...his face is a wee bit damp as I tried to clean up his "eye gunk" this morning. Do you all wipe the eyes each morning? Do all Havanese dogs get this?

(This shot is totally posed- he has no interest in the duck or ANY of his toys unless I am actively playing with him and the toy, or throwing the toy for a game of fetch! I guess this means he won't tear them apart. And now I can stop obsessing about buying toys since he is so indifferent to them. LOL.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kapowilicious said:


> Thanks for the continued advice on grooming, everyone! I'm learning a lot.
> 
> Whimsy, I weighed him this morning (I've been wondering his weight, too) and he weighs just under 12 pounds.
> 
> ...


As far as "eye gunk" is concerned, some get it more than others... most get at least a little. Often, those who have the hair around their eyes cut get more, because the little pokey ends irritate their eyes. I don't wash around Kodi's eyes except for bath day. The rest of the time, I just use a fine-toothed face comb to remove the small amount of crusties that accumulate over night.

As far as the toys are concerned, remember that even though he's being good as gold, and doesn't seem upset or nervous, this is a HUGE change in his life, and he's feeling his way. He's like the child who is on his "best behavior" at someone else's house. I think that over the next few weeks/months, you will see more animation and, hopefully, interest in toys and play behavior. If not, you might want to work with a good, positive based trainer a few times to teach you ways to encourage his play behavior. Play is a HUGE motivator for dogs, and it's also a wonderful way to bond with him. But at this point, I don't think it's a "problem"... I think he's just settling in, getting to know you and getting to know what's expected of him!


----------



## lakediva (Mar 4, 2013)

Wilson is one handsome little guy!
:thumb:


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

krandall said:


> I think that over the next few weeks/months, you will see more animation and, hopefully, interest in toys and play behavior. If not, you might want to work with a good, positive based trainer a few times to teach you ways to encourage his play behavior.


Good tip, I'll definitely keep this in mind and hopefully he'll get more "toy oriented" as we move along. Today my comb arrived and I did a short session with him- he just lays there and snoozes while I try to make him look fluffy and beautiful. I'm very glad he is accepting of my inexperienced combing. Of course since I'm inexperienced I am being VERY cautious and careful not to pull. I want him to LIKE the sessions, after all.

Another question for you all: He's going to need a bath quite soon (all the walks are meaning he's getting dirtier and dirtier each day, but he just LOVES!!! the walks) so I'm wondering if I should have him fully combed out before the bath, or does it not matter so much since he is in a shorter puppy cut?

Also- my tub doesn't have a removable shower hose, so I was kind of thinking I'd try the bath in the sink in the kitchen. Anyone else do that?


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

OMG He is beautiful!!!!


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

Grindstone50 said:


> OMG He is beautiful!!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kapowilicious said:


> Good tip, I'll definitely keep this in mind and hopefully he'll get more "toy oriented" as we move along. Today my comb arrived and I did a short session with him- he just lays there and snoozes while I try to make him look fluffy and beautiful. I'm very glad he is accepting of my inexperienced combing. Of course since I'm inexperienced I am being VERY cautious and careful not to pull. I want him to LIKE the sessions, after all.
> 
> Another question for you all: He's going to need a bath quite soon (all the walks are meaning he's getting dirtier and dirtier each day, but he just LOVES!!! the walks) so I'm wondering if I should have him fully combed out before the bath, or does it not matter so much since he is in a shorter puppy cut?
> 
> Also- my tub doesn't have a removable shower hose, so I was kind of thinking I'd try the bath in the sink in the kitchen. Anyone else do that?


You are lucky, that since he's been a show dog, I'm sure he's VERY used to being groomed. WAY easier than starting with a squirmy puppy who tries ro grab the comb from you!!!ound: Seriously, if you can get him to like being groomed, that's AWESOME. I think most of them, especially those in long coat, tolerate it more than like it. Kodi doesn't love it. But he also knows I will be as gentle as possible, there are cookies involved, and since it has happened almost every day since he was a tiny baby, it's just a fact of life. He doesn't love getting his teeth brushed or his nails trimmed either, but those happen regularly too!

Absolutely, POSITIVELY make sure he is completely combed out and mat-free before bathing. That shouldn't be a big deal since he's in a puppy cut, anyway. If you bathe a dog with mats, they felt, and it is much, MUCH harder to remove them without cutting them out... Something you want to avoid if at all possible. Plus, when mats felt, they tend to be even closer to the skin, making it harder to safely cut them out without cutting the dog's skin accidentally.

I always bathe Kodi in the sink, and he's bigger than your guy. Even if I had a spray head in our bathtub, my back just wouldn't take it. I have a double sink, and neither side is QUITE big enough for him to stand in comfortably, so I let him stand with his back feet in the sink, and his front feet on the divider between the two sides. Then I just "shower" him with the hand sprayer. Yes, I get a little water on the floor (and on me!!!) but not so much that it can't be easily mopped up with a towel. I also have found that laying a Shamwow along the front edge of the sink catches most of the water. (it's also great for getting the excess water out of his coat before wrapping him in a couple of beach towels.

Then comes the part we BOTH love best... A nice snuggle, with him all swaddled in his towels before heading for the dryer!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, comb him out before that bath. With him being in a puppy coat, the bath and dry will not take long at all. 

Get someone to show you how to clip nails. I usually clip the nails once a month. 

Pet tip: Wet feet on Hav's legs look dirty, they are just wet from the dew on the grass. 

You have mainly a white Hav, so you are going to see the dingy feet. Look for a shampoo that has a brighter in it and during the bath, make sure you concentrate on working on the feet. 

As my boys have become older, I have not had to bathe but once a month. Combing out is every 3 days. I am clipping down Dexter soon, he hates combing, so I am going to give him a break. With him being shorter, I am so going to love doing the quick baths and dries on Dexter.

Wilson is sooooooooooooooooooo cute in that puppy cut.


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, I gave Wilson his first "mini-bath" in the sink, really just washing his feet/legs and tummy. He somehow managed to pee all over his front leg on his mid-morning walk. He doesn't lift his leg, he squats, but sometimes he doesn't squat very well, or his legs are stuck in the snow, and the potty just shoots towards the front of him! So yeah, it went all over his leg so into the sink he went for a little hose down. He did really well in there- no fussing or squirming, and I let him stand with his front legs on the divider between the two sinks like Karen suggested.

As for the combing, I am still doing mini-sessions throughout the day, just kind of combing out whatever area is available based on how he is laying. I did find a very tiny little mat in one of his armpits, and he is not very keen on letting me work on it. Not that I've tried to force the issue, but when I started on it he looked at me, then got up and moved to the other side of the couch next to dad. THAT was a statement! LOL.

His first bath will be sometime in the next several days so I have time to work on that mat before then. I decided to go with Espana shampoo, conditioner, and detangler, so I'm just waiting for it to arrive. I'm thinking about trying to grow his hair out, but we'll see how this all goes.

This is neither here nor there but tonight I'm working on sewing a harness for him. This could be a huge failure, but if it turns out I will post pics of him wearing it when it is completed! And if it doesn't turn out, I'm going to pretend like I never mentioned it here at all  If anyone is interested in the pattern, I found it here: http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/2012/03/kimono-dog-harness-pattern-tutorial/


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That harness is adorable. I'll be interested to see if you find it easy to make and how it comes out. Hope you have success with it. Keep us posted.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kapowilicious said:


> Well, I gave Wilson his first "mini-bath" in the sink, really just washing his feet/legs and tummy. He somehow managed to pee all over his front leg on his mid-morning walk. He doesn't lift his leg, he squats, but sometimes he doesn't squat very well, or his legs are stuck in the snow, and the potty just shoots towards the front of him! So yeah, it went all over his leg so into the sink he went for a little hose down. He did really well in there- no fussing or squirming, and I let him stand with his front legs on the divider between the two sinks like Karen suggested.
> 
> As for the combing, I am still doing mini-sessions throughout the day, just kind of combing out whatever area is available based on how he is laying. I did find a very tiny little mat in one of his armpits, and he is not very keen on letting me work on it. Not that I've tried to force the issue, but when I started on it he looked at me, then got up and moved to the other side of the couch next to dad. THAT was a statement! LOL.
> 
> ...


Don't let that armpit knot get away from you. Mats can grow in size quickly. Armpit knots can be especially painful to comb out. (groin area knots too). So my choice is to cut them out in these areas. If the dog is not showing in the breed ring, it doesn't matter at all... These areas don't show, even if shaved.

As far as the harness is concerned, it's adorable, but remember that most Havanese mat pretty badly under harnesses unless they are in a pretty short puppy cut. The wider the harness straps the more matting you will get, and the more the dog pulls, the more mats you will get. I have found that a minimalist, front-clip harness, like the Sense-ible Harness causes the least matting, because there are the least points of contact with the coat. The front clip is also very helpful in teaching a dog to walk on a loose leash, especially in settings that might be a little more stimulating, making them forget their manners.


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

krandall said:


> I have found that a minimalist, front-clip harness, like the Sense-ible Harness causes the least matting, because there are the least points of contact with the coat. The front clip is also very helpful in teaching a dog to walk on a loose leash, especially in settings that might be a little more stimulating, making them forget their manners.


Well, this reply is much later than I intended (having a dog is distracting ), but would you recommend the Sense-ible Harness over something like a rolled leather harness? I trimmed the armpit knots out, and just cleaned up the hair in that area in general. It was a million times easier than trying to comb it out, so thanks for that suggestion.

To sandypaws- I DID finish the harness, and it DID turn out cute. As far as difficulty, my choice in fabrics made it harder than it should have been. I used a slippery satin-like material for the interior lining, thinking that might cause fewer mats (I am by no means an expert seamstress so this fabric presented a lot of challenges for me!). I need to adjust the harness to make it a little bit smaller, though. We made it 1/2 a block before I took Wilson back because I could tell it was hanging too low under his arms and making his walk less enjoyable. Since the outer layer of the harness is fleece, I think I will save it for use in the winter, in case I ever have him in a short cut in the winter. I think it'd be perfect then. I'll try to get a pic of him in it sometime soon. I will say I LOVE the step in design with the closure on the back.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kapowilicious said:


> Well, this reply is much later than I intended (having a dog is distracting ), but would you recommend the Sense-ible Harness over something like a rolled leather harness? I trimmed the armpit knots out, and just cleaned up the hair in that area in general. It was a million times easier than trying to comb it out, so thanks for that suggestion.


The problem with harnesses with the leash attachment on the back is that the encourage the dog to pull, unless they already fully understand loose leash walking. That's whay you see so many raving lunatic little dogs standing up and leaning against their harnesses!. While it is POSSIBLE to allow a dog to learn to pull on a front attachment harness, it is MUCH easier to correct pulling, because just by standing still each time the dog tries to pull, the harness naturally turns them back toward you. Between that and regular small treat rewards for staying in the proper position on a loose lead, dogs learn loose leash walking very quickly in htese harnesses.


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

krandall said:


> The problem with harnesses with the leash attachment on the back is that the encourage the dog to pull, unless they already fully understand loose leash walking. That's whay you see so many raving lunatic little dogs standing up and leaning against their harnesses!. While it is POSSIBLE to allow a dog to learn to pull on a front attachment harness, it is MUCH easier to correct pulling, because just by standing still each time the dog tries to pull, the harness naturally turns them back toward you. Between that and regular small treat rewards for staying in the proper position on a loose lead, dogs learn loose leash walking very quickly in htese harnesses.


Ah, ok, got it. Lucky for me Wilson seems to be a pretty mild-mannered walker. I'm also thinking we might go shorter with his hair as it warms up, so I guess matting would be less of an issue. Or that would be my hope, anyway!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kapowilicious said:


> Ah, ok, got it. Lucky for me Wilson seems to be a pretty mild-mannered walker. I'm also thinking we might go shorter with his hair as it warms up, so I guess matting would be less of an issue. Or that would be my hope, anyway!


Since Havanese are supposed to be shown on a loose lead, it's not surprising that he's good at walking on leash already. You got lucky with that little one!


----------

